# congés payés de jumeaux



## nadber (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

J'ai signé cette semaine deux contrats pour des jumeaux que je garde. J'ai averti et déjà fait le calcul des congés payés pour éviter les surprises et bien sûr elle trouve la somme exorbitante 
Elle a donc téléphoné à la Paje qui lui a dit qu'elle n'avait à payer que pour un seul enfant vu que c'est une fratrie, je ne cumule les 2,5 jours que pour un seul !!
Je téléphone moi-même cet après-midi et surprise, on me répond la même chose. Je leur demande donc s'ils trouvent normal que je ne sois payée pendant mes congés que pour un seul enfant alors que j'en ai deux ? Je demande alors le texte de loi. Elle me demande de patienter pour se renseigner et au bout d'un moment revient en me disant qu'elle n'a pas le renseignement et me dirige vers la Fédération des particuliers employeurs qui me confirme mon calcul bien sûr. Mais pas de preuve. Ils m'ont dirigé vers un autre numéro de la Fédération des particuliers employeurs de France que je n'ai pas encore réussi à joindre. Est-ce que quelqu'un dans l'asso a un texte qui parle de ça car j'ai l'impression que la maman ne me croit pas.
Je commence bien la reprise !!
Bon week-end à toutes


----------



## kikine (2 Septembre 2022)

bonjour
et bien demandez a la maman le texte de loi qui va dans son sens, elle risque de chercher longtemps en attendant un enfant = un contrat, les cp se paient par contrat CQFD
sinon faites un mail a la l'inspection du travail de votre département vous aurez une trace écrite très officielle


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (2 Septembre 2022)

pourquoi 2 salaires alors…..???

les congés se calculent sur la totalité  des sommes perçues


----------



## nadber (2 Septembre 2022)

En fait la Fédération des particuliers employeurs de France m'a expliqué qu'effectivement la Paje ne fait qu'un bulletin de salaire mais qu'on ne peut pas noter dans la cas congés payés en juin 
40 jours. On ne note donc que pour un seul enfant mais qu'en therme de paiement on multiplie par 2.


----------



## Griselda (2 Septembre 2022)

En fait c'est plus simple que ça.
Dans le monde du travail lambda un employeur = un contrat qui référence l'entière charge de travail et le salaire qui va avec.
Donc si on prend ce cas de figure oui c'est bien 2.5jrs ouvrables/mois / employeur que tu crédites MAIS (et c'est le MAIS qui est important!) la valeur en salaire de tes 2.5jours crédités est bien multipliée par 2 puisque ta charge de travail l'est aussi: il y a 2 enfants et non un seul.

Depuis la nouvelle CCN on a clairement établi que POUR NOUS ce n'est pas un employeur = un contrat (dans lequel on dit combien d'enfants sont accueillis pour cette Famille) mais bien un contrat = un enfant. 
Ce qui dans le cas d'une fratrie avec des âges différents est d'autant plus logique car ta charge de travail (le nombre d'enfant accueillis est payé par cette unique Employeur) aura évolué dans un sens ou dans l'autre en fonction de leurs âges respectifs. 

Imaginons que j'accueille Raymond à 45h/sem depuis ses 2 mois et demi, quand il a 2 ans il a une petite sœur Cunégonde qu'on me demande aussi d'accueillir 45h/sem. Avec un seul contrat (puisqu'un seul PE commun) nous ferions un Avenant qui modifie ma charge de travail n'est ce pas? 
Mon salaire s'en trouverait doublé: normal puisqu'il y a 2 enfants.
Lors de mes congés payés avec le maintient de salaire le PE serait alors obligé de régler selon mon nouveau salaire (le double) tous mes congés acquis même avant l'arrivée de Cunégonde, déjà là ça grince des dents. 
Mais le pire c'est que quand Raymond rentre à l'école un an plus tard et que les Parents veulent donc me libérer de sa place ils seraient alors obligés de me présenter un nouvel Avenant pour à nouveau réduire mon salaire de moitié (logique s'il n'y a plus qu'un seul enfant!) sauf que légalement on ne peut obliger une partie à accepter un Avenant. 
Si je refuse les Parents sont alors contraints soit de continuer de me payer le salaire établi pour la charge de travail des 2 enfants, soit de rompre complètement mon contrat et trouver une nouvelle AM qui accepte de prendre juste Cunegonde. C'était un piège!

Voilà pourquoi il était quand même plus logique d'établir qu'un enfant = un contrat.
Dès lors qu'il y a un contrat c'est bien chacun des contrats qui crédites des CP dont la valeur dépends du salaire de ce contrat là et de la date du début.
Dans le cas de jumeaux, logiquement les 2 contrats commencent en même temps, seront au même taux horaire et donc créditeront le même nbr de jrs. On te paiera bien tes CP pour Alfred + tes CP pour Albert bien que tu seras en CP pour les 2 en même temps.

Le souci est que PAJEmploi résonne comme pour un salarié lambda, ce que nous ne sommes pas.

Voilà c'est ce que j'expliquerais à ce PE: que ns ayons qu'un seul contrat pour les 2 qui serait à 1000€ pour les 2 ou bien 2 contrats distincts à 500€ chacun à la fin il faudra toujours sortir 1000€. Il en va de même pour les CP.

C'est sur quand on a 2 enfants à confier en même temps, même si on a 2 fois les aide de la CAF on a aussi 2 fois le restant à charge à prévoir. Avoir des jumeaux n'a jamais été un avantage financier car il faut aussi avoir 2 fois plus de vêtements, 2 lits, 2 fois 80% du matériel nécessaire (le petit ne récupère pas du grand). Si elle avait des triplés elle comprendrait vite pourquoi mieux vaut prendre un congés parental...

Si à la fin elle ne comprend toujours pas et bien mon conseil est de ne pas signer car ça sent le litige.


----------



## nadber (3 Septembre 2022)

Merci Griselda pour ces explications qui sont simples et logiques que je vais fournir lundi à la maman


----------



## liline17 (3 Septembre 2022)

une autre réponse logique, et à mon sens facile à comprendre, sur une année complète, nous avons droit à 5 semaines de CP par an (ou son prorata en AI), comme un mois calendaire, c'est environs 4,5 semaines, les CP représentent un peu plus d'un mois de salaire.
Si par exemple, tu as un salaire à 1000€ par mois, tes CP doivent faire plus de 1000€, si on compte 2,5j par mois en se basant sur la fiche de salaire de pajemploi, (ou par tranche de 4 semaines en AI)  on obtient bien une somme supérieure au salaire des 2 enfants


----------



## Nounou22 (3 Septembre 2022)

Ce sont clairement des parents qui n'ont pas envie de comprendre....des PE comme ça je fuis. ....et toujours un grand bravo au Pajemploi pour leurs fausses informations données en étant toujours très sûrs d'eux ....quand on ne sait pas , on s'abstient


----------



## MeliMelo (4 Septembre 2022)

Non mais c'est la meilleure celle-là, elle te paie bien deux salaires pour les deux enfants, donc elle doit te payer le montant de tes CP deux fois, logique, les CP seront juste prises en commun tout simplement, comme avec les autres PE. Il faut dire à cette maman qu'avec sa logique à elle, personne ne prendrait de fratrie car cela serait désavantageux pour les ass mat si à chaque fois le paiement des congés sautaient. 3 frères et un seul paiement annuel de CP équivalant à un enfant, alors qu'avec 3 enfants de 3 PE différents, les CP seraient payés 3 fois... ça me semble pourtant tellement logique. Pour moi tu peux lui dire de lire la CNN.


----------



## Griselda (5 Septembre 2022)

Et oui MeliMelo surtout quand le salaire versé pour un enfant est de 3 ou 4€/h!


----------



## Soleil 22 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bah, j'ai eu des jumeaux en accueil, mais celle-là on ne me l'avait pas encore faite ! Et pourquoi pas un seul salaire aussi tant qu'on y est !
Certains parents ne comprennent que ce qui les arrange . Quant à Pajemploi, je vois que c'est encore une fois n'importe quoi !


----------

